# How much is taller tires going to hurt acceleration



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

How much is going from a 22.4" tall tire (195/55/14) to a 23.2" tire (195/60/14) going to hurt acceleration on a stock NX2K?


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, look at it this way, heighth is the 195 part of the tire size, you 55 to a 60 is actually less wide then that of what you are at now, or visaversa, When you go taller, you will increase in the first digits, as per say, 185 o a 205, that would be heigth, width would be 50 series, or a 60 series, and so forth, and then would go that last digits of 13, 14,1 woudl refer to rim size. So your answer to that size you stated will affect nothing, only more tread on the ground. Thats a Good thing.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

what the hell are you talking about

There will be a difference.. whether you notice it or not is subjective.

ex:
205/50/15 is on my car now.
That means the tire is 205cm wide, and the profile is 50% of the width. So, the profile is 102.5 cm tall. 15 is the wheel size; in inches.

so, I had 195/50/15 before..

which means it is 1) less wide. 2) lower profile.. (50% of 195..)


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> what the hell are you talking about


That's exactly what I thought! I worked in a tire shop for a few years and se7evnty7 is right, except the first number is MM, not CM. It's measured from bead to bead. You can have two different sized tires that fit similarly. For example, you can have a 215/50/14 and it's damn near the same size as a 195/55/14. There's a slight difference, but not enough to make a noticeable difference. Where there is a difference is how much tire is on the ground. In this case, the 215 is going to have a wider tread surface than the 195. Additionally, what size rim you put it on has an effect on things as well. A 195/55/14 on a 6" rim is not going to equate a 195/55/14 on a 6.5" or 7" rim. This is where most tire size calculators fail to reflect the reality of tire sizing. I've yet to find one that shows how the tires will set on different rim widths. But they assume that you're not changing rim widths. Here's one you can use so that you don't have to do all the math. http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

I think I might have asked the wrong question. I understand tire sizing and know how to do the math to determing how much changing tire height affects the final drive ratio. 

What I am wondering is how much this actually hurts the real world performance of the car?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

What did your car come with stock, 185/65/14 or are the 195/55/14's stock? If 185's were stock, the 195/60/14 is almost the same size, actually slightly smaller and would probably help with acceleration, but only slighty, not enough to notice. As far as handling goes, they'd be close to stock as well. So I think you've really answered your own question. Real world performance going from a 55 to a 60 isn't going to be much of a difference.


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

It came with 195/55/14's and has them on it today.

A 195/55/14 is 22.4" tall.

A 195/60/14 is 23.2" tall.

.8" of tire height will affect gearing and hurt acceleration. I can feel 1" of tire height in my 380 rwhp Trans Am. I am guessing the difference will be more in the NX. I am not worried about off the line grip as I never plan to drag race the NX from a stop. Handling is very important to me however, but not as important as good street manors, quiet, decent in the rain etc.

Maybe I will be able to find some B14 SE-R wheels and just go to a 205/50/15.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

So you mean to tell me, that there will be a noticable difference in the actual circumfrance of that size jump? EAD, I never said it would be the same, i did say thought that there would not be a noticable difference. Dont talk out your ass, why dont you read what i posted, it says exactily what i said. So to conclude what i said, Here is your calculation, for you who this i am so called "What the hell are you talking about" 


Specification Sidewall Radius Diameter Circumference Revs/Mile Difference
195/55-14 4.2in 11.2in 22.4in 70.5in 899 0.0%
195/60-14 4.6in 11.6in 23.2in 72.9in 869 3.4%


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Tire pressure alone can make that much difference, but if it were me, I'd go with the smaller tire


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

my question is how much will going from 13 to 17 affect. I'm getting 17s soon, and my friend tells me to take them off when i go to the track. But how will i fix the speedometer when i keep switching from one to another?


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Gump:
"Well, look at it this way, heighth is the 195 part of the tire size, you 55 to a 60 is ...
"


Eat my balls. Your wrong. Get a life, but first, get some years under your belt. 

I don't care what some 15 year old punk with mommy's car thinks he knows about anything. Height (spelled correctly) is NOT the '195 part' of the tire ratings. It is the width. The 55 to 60 'part' of the rating is the percentage of the width, that makes up the profile.

Before you go shooting your ass about defending yourself, realize what you said is wrong... and grow up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

oWn3D~!~!!~!#$


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

xher0 said:


> *my question is how much will going from 13 to 17 affect. I'm getting 17s soon, and my friend tells me to take them off when i go to the track. But how will i fix the speedometer when i keep switching from one to another? *


First off you'd be hard pressed to find a 17" wheel that is the same weight as a 13" and relatively inexpensive. It's going to take more power to get a larger/heavier wheel to rotate when starting off than a smaller and most likely lighter wheel of the same diameter including tires assuming you keep the same aspect ratio of each.

If you want to know more about light weight yet larger wheels and how it will affect your car this article may help:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july01/axis.shtml

With regard to speedometer readings, a stock 175/70/13 tire and wheel will show 100% accurate for both the speedometer and odometer. The problem you will run into is when switching to the 17" wheel. In order to keep the wheel and tire diameter the same and maintain the correct readings for the speedometer and odometer you will need to change the 17" tire aspect ratio accordingly. If this is important to you, you will need to buy 205/35 tires for a 17" wheel which will give a 0.0% difference, being 100% accurate compared to OEM wheel and tire setup.

- Greg


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I went with rota 15 inch wheels. Very very light. 205/50/15 and I believe I am almost dead-on with stock speedo.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Grow up se7, again EAD. Dont try to know what you dont. regardless of tires or trates of a person on here. Lame.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Gump:
"Well, look at it this way, heighth is the 195 part of the tire size, you 55 to a 60 is ...
"


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

FWIW, I decided on 195/50/15 Bridgestone Pole Position S03's. TireRack has them on sale for $79 a tire. I drove an E46 M3 at a road course a while back that had these tires and was extremely impressed. Now I just need to find a reasonable set of B14 SE-R wheels or I am thinking about Rota Attack's in steel grey.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I got Rota circuit 8's and wouldn't trade them for anything..


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

No way se7, read my post, gramical errors and all, it says the 195 is the heighth part correct? then i said you 55 to a 60, missing a "r" would mean your 55 series going to a 60 series is less wide. i think if you would slow down and stop flying off the keys when you feel your inferiority complex swell, you mite think, well maybe he means someything and i just didnt get it yet. You came off as a total Ass. slow it down a sec and read my original post. Your one to talk about grammar when after all, we are on the internet.


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

Om a 195/50/15 tire, the 195 is the section width (not height), the 50 is the percentage of the width that each sidewall is. So in this example that would be 97.5mm, or just under 4". To determine the overall height of the tire, you would double that back to 195, divide by 25.4 (thats how many mm are in 1"), than add the diameter of the wheel, which is 15. The answer is 22.7". The "R" has nothing to do with any of this, it simply means "radial tire construction".


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

you are correct that a "R" is the radial, thats now what se7 and i are talking about.


----------

